# streetmachine GTE or ICE b2



## neil earley (27 Jan 2011)

hi to everyone


just been offered a good deal I think to trade my streetmachine GTE for an ICE B2 folding recumbent bike , think a folding bike would be easier for me to transport in car, but dont know much about these ice bents .Would like to hear your views
thanks neil


----------



## Gerry Attrick (27 Jan 2011)

Anything made by ICE is superb.


----------



## arallsopp (28 Jan 2011)

Tricky one this.... I'm a big fan of ICE and only ever hear good things about their customer service (and trikes). On the other hand, my SMGTe is a massively capable 'bent, and a definite keeper. Two weeks ago she was the only two wheeler on the BHPC London recumbent ride to successfully make it up an unexpectedly steep (and bumpy) path to a narrow gate. Partly that was the hub gear, but the low speed handling on bumpy terrain is second to none.

I seem to remember the B2 being discontinued by ICE around October last year, but whether that was due to cost of manufacturing, streamlining of the range, or a design issue with the model I don't know.

A folding bent will be easier to transport in a car. A very good friend of mine rides a folding ice that's trice as nice, and although my unfolded 'bent fits in her car, hers certainly goes in easier. 
If space is a premium, folding will always help. If its weight that's making it tricky, the opposite possibly applies.


----------



## henshaw11 (28 Jan 2011)

Some info here:
http://www.recumbentjournal.com/new...-future-uncertain.html?tmpl=component&print=1

Sounds like they'd run their stock down and their plans weren't quite sorted..

>BHPC London recumbent ride

Was that the bikefix mailshot thing ? - much of a turnout ?


----------



## arallsopp (31 Jan 2011)

henshaw11 said:


> >BHPC London recumbent ride
> Was that the bikefix mailshot thing ? - much of a turnout ?



Yep, that was the one. About ten bents, mostly two wheelers, a trike, and one upright (but ridden by Mike Burrows, so honourary 'bent membership applies). Was a good one.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2011)

I recently sold my ICE Q26 trike and it was a great machine but too big for me to store and transport. It was also a little slow to keep up with my girlfriend on her road bike.

It is a totally relaxed way of riding and I really liked it. It was my first bent and I now have a Bacchetta Giro 26.

All the ICE bikes and trikes are very well made and has already been said the ICE customer service is second to none.

Looking at the ICE site I see they are only selling the B1 now which makes me think they may have something else in the pipeline.

Great build and great service, that is for sure.

Steve


----------



## swscotland bentrider (1 Feb 2011)

I owned an ICE Q26 and very impressive it was too. Recently I bought an ICE B2 frameset and steerer (the pre folding version) Its now built and had its first test ride today. Impressively stable. Mind you it was only 200 yds! However the launch was easy I, U turned without any instability and rode it below walking pace and it remained on line. Once I finish set up I'll give it a proper test and plan to write an account. I've built it with parts I already had so it is non standard. 

I bought it as a bike I could take down and pack for flying but that could carry a camping load on arrival. First impression is that this will do that job.


----------

